# Need some HELP...



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

whats up guys?

I've been getting worried about my fish lately. He usually swims around and chases my finger all the time, used to be shy but he came out his shell finally. But for the past 4-5 days he has been hiding right next to the powerhead and barley moving around. He sits in the one spot the whole time.. Maybe he is sick or something? I don't know.. He still eats everyday but i'm nervous because of this happening all of a sudden. This is def not normall


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

thedon624 said:


> whats up guys?
> 
> I've been getting worried about my fish lately. He usually swims around and chases my finger all the time, used to be shy but he came out his shell finally. But for the past 4-5 days he has been hiding right next to the powerhead and barley moving around. He sits in the one spot the whole time.. Maybe he is sick or something? I don't know.. He still eats everyday but i'm nervous because of this happening all of a sudden. This is def not normall


my pygos act like that when i move things around, have you redecorated the tank recently?


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

my pygos act like that when i move things around, have you redecorated the tank recently?
[/quote]

Yes, I have but maybe 2 weeks ago, he was fine when I did it and after, but this is more recent.

So I don't think it would be the plants.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

have you checked the water in the aquarium to see if it is up to par?
if water conditions seems fine i would dose the water with some aquarium salt


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd check my water params, but it's probably nothing. My Reds go through spells sometimes where they just hid behind the log in my tank and act completely anti social.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

frankie09c said:


> have you checked the water in the aquarium to see if it is up to par?
> if water conditions seems fine i would dose the water with some aquarium salt


I wouldn't Dose your tank with salt. Theres nothing wrong with it. it's just being a Piranha.
My fish do the same thing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree, people seem to wanna throw salt in their tank for everything.

Please post how long you've had your fish, what the water parameters are, temp, everything.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

If water params are OK then check the temp. A temp decrease can make pygos act like your's is doing.


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> If water params are OK then check the temp. A temp decrease can make pygos act like your's is doing.


no it doesn't


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

koiboy said:


> If water params are OK then check the temp. A temp decrease can make pygos act like your's is doing.


no it doesn't
[/quote]

Yes, it does.


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> If water params are OK then check the temp. A temp decrease can make pygos act like your's is doing.


no it doesn't
[/quote]

Yes, it does.
[/quote]

No it doesn't. At all. Piranha will hold the bottom.







and if it is temp buy a thermometer!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

koiboy said:


> If water params are OK then check the temp. A temp decrease can make pygos act like your's is doing.


no it doesn't
[/quote]

Yes, it does.
[/quote]

No it doesn't. At all. Piranha will hold the bottom.







and if it is temp buy a thermometer!
[/quote]

Hi!
Welcome to the site!

Yeah man, fish are ectothermic organisms, or in layman's terms, "cold blooded."

In temperate fish (piranha for example), cold water temperatures either lead to dormancy or else trigger a range of homeostatic responses which serve to offset the passive effects of reduced temperature.

In other words, they get "sluggish" when the water temperature drops.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

thank you Dr. P-man. i concur with your diagnosis.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Buckman said:


> thank you Dr. P-man. i concur with your diagnosis.


Well, the guy wanted to make an issue of it...


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> thank you Dr. P-man. i concur with your diagnosis.:laugh:


Well, the guy wanted to make an issue of it...








[/quote]
haha not bustin on you p-man. someone had to tell him.


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

lol. But your problem is water, you watch what happens and remember what I said!!


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

koiboy said:


> lol. But your problem is water, you watch what happens and remember what I said!!


My water params seem to be fine.. pH is 7.4-.6 no ammonia at all. I added some salt earlier to see if that helps but i doubt it.. Temp is about 80. I'm not sure what the problem could be.. He was never this shy even when i first got him. Every time I would walk by the tank he would chase after me now he just hids behind the powerhead facing the wall the enitre time not matter what. But he still eats so I dont know. Any ideas?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

temp is 80? hell, that high he should be zooming around. maybe he's worn out. my p's do go through spells where they aren't very social except with each other. How long have you had them and what are you nitrates/nitrites?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

probably just stressed from the change and they'll take a while to adjust. they're a little skittish to begin with.


----------

